# Added a king Cobra Target to the fold.



## Electricmo (Dec 18, 2019)

Action and trigger are smooth as silk. Best trigger I have pulled in along time from a stock gun. Off to the range soon.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Looks like some are having issues with the new Python's. Please report back on your King Cobra. That's a beauty.


----------

